# CrocWeb using OVH?



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, I have used reverse ns lookup and found crocweb using OVH data centers. Is that true can I use the same server to compete crocweb?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 12, 2015)

Never heard of CrocWeb.  

Regardless, just because you're in the same datacenter as them doesn't mean you'd be providing the same service.


----------



## Jive (Jul 12, 2015)

@HalfEatenPie is right. You can set up your business based in any data centre, but server setup, security, management and supporting your clients (among other things) will all be your responsibility.


----------



## Criot (Jul 12, 2015)

If I remember rightly, they moved their main website to OVH when all of their servers were attacked by DDoS, so their client sites were offline and their own website. Moving to OVH meant their website was protected from DDoS and that their website would be online if their clients services went offline, this is quite common practise from hosts to ensure their websites are accessible.

You can query them on this if you wish but as others have said, being in the same datacenter doesn't mean you can provide the same level or quality of service.


----------



## ExonHost (Jul 12, 2015)

They don't use OVH to host their clients. They own the hardware and running their own network. It seems they are using iweb for colocation.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 12, 2015)

No, they're not with OVH for clients. @HostPair is correct, I do believe


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 14, 2015)

@HostPair i doubt that as reverse name lookup gives ip of ovh data centre in canda . They also claim their data centres Canada based. @Jive thanks for the heads up but I truly like crocweb and is using their reseller services. I am planning to move for vps and just doing my home work.


----------



## Criot (Jul 14, 2015)

waqasskhalid said:


> @HostPair i doubt that as reverse name lookup gives ip of ovh data centre in canda . They also claim their data centres Canada based. @Jive thanks for the heads up but I truly like crocweb and is using their reseller services. I am planning to move for vps and just doing my home work.


Are you doing a reverse lookup of their main site or of their client servers? I'm fairly certain it was only their main site they moved to OVH, though that could of changed.

You could simply ask them?


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Jul 19, 2015)

Ask them.

It seems weird to put your website out when you run your own network and maintain own hardware presence.


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 20, 2015)

Criot said:


> Are you doing a reverse lookup of their main site or of their client servers? I'm fairly certain it was only their main site they moved to OVH, though that could of changed.
> 
> You could simply ask them?


isn't it unethical to ask the hosting company about their parent company..or will they tell me the truth?


----------



## Criot (Jul 21, 2015)

waqasskhalid said:


> isn't it unethical to ask the hosting company about their parent company..or will they tell me the truth?


Nothing wrong with asking a company what Datacenter they use for their hosting services, most companies have nothing to hide and will gladly say so.


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 23, 2015)

Well I got the answer from them



> colocate with Cologix at 1250 Rene-Levesque.


Is there a way I can verify that by some reverse lookup method?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 23, 2015)

I thought they went to OVH after all the DDOS issues they had? Maybe it was only temporary, or they have some legacy gear there and put the rest elsewhere.

Check the ownership of the IP addresses?

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 23, 2015)

> Well I got the answer from them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a test IP.

Cologix is certainly at that address.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=cologix+1250+rene+levesque

Appears Crocweb has used Netelligent at that location...   See: https://www.robtex.com/as/as10929.html

Current BGP on their ASN shows direct upstreams though:

http://bgp.he.net/AS63068#_peers   (see Peers v4)


----------



## CrocWeb (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Only our main website is hosted with OVH so our clients can always reach us if there are any issues.

Our hardware is colocated within Cologix datacenter at 1250RL, Montreal, Quebec.

We were using Netelligent's network previously however since last year we have invested in our own network. We now operate our own bgp network: http://bgp.he.net/AS63068

Let me know if anyone has any further questions.

Thanks.


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing information.....your servers are always up and fast. Never had to face any issue. Are you planning to sell dedicated servers also?


----------



## flopv (Oct 22, 2015)

Here, bandwidth would be key. No matter you are in same data center, Internet speed and hardware could be different. Think accordingly.


----------

